# Advice Needed - High end Lodge in Upstate NY



## bbelanger (Jan 15, 2011)

My wife and I have our 13th anniversary coming up in October (1st week), and it's my year to plan. We're Canadian, based in Toronto and I'd like to make a trip over the border and take in some of your beautiful upstate scenery. I'm thinking Catskill Mountains, but am completely open to suggestions re: the general area, so long that it's not too far from Kingston, Ontario by car (i.e. less than 3 hrs). Both of us do alot of riding and I'm planning a 3-4 night stay. I'd like to stay in a Lodge or nice Inn or even a Spa-like place, and would love your suggestions for a good place to stay with good local riding/roads. As it's an anniversary weekend, I'd like to go high end (5 star), so sky's the limit. Thanks all,


----------



## trener1 (Jan 22, 2004)

*Mohank Mountain Lodge*

If you go just a bit south of the Catskills there is the town of New Paltz, very cute little town with some good restaurants, great riding, there are also some wineries in the area and other cool things, so there are things for you to do after the ride.
And have a look at the Mohank Mt, House, supposed be really awesome.
It's perched at the top of a mountain with awesome views.
http://www.mohonk.com/


----------



## jgrabowmst (Jun 22, 2011)

You could even look at Lake George. That area is about 3ish hours away from you, and is a beautiful area all year round. The local riding is pretty good as well, i'm sure if you planned it out, and double checked all of the elevation, you could bike around the lake itself (the lake is 12 miles long).

There are some "cruises" on the lake as well, 2 hour short cruise, and a 5 hour longer cruise, the landscaping is unforgettable.

Don't mind me if you've already been there though.


----------



## RichieRichRK (Apr 15, 2010)

You could go to the adirondacks....Whiteface mountain, Lake Placid...there are amazing lodges there! The scenery is inredible...riding roads, hiking trails...google the area...it's beautiful!


----------



## bbelanger (Jan 15, 2011)

Thanks for the great suggestions. Looking more closely at googlemaps, the Adirondacks look like the most convenient in terms of location (we're driving). I'll let you know what lodge I decide on.


----------



## bradXism (May 10, 2011)

I am near Potsdam (Colton), just over the border. I literally moved here for the riding. As you probably I don't think there are any 5 star stays here, You could look it up and see if there are any B&B's. I would be happy to give you the best and most beautiful loops in the northern Adirondacks. 
I would double up the advise for Lake George or Lake Placid but if you have time, we are on route 56 and on the way to both. I would argue that the riding here is better than both places, less traveled beautiful almost deserted roads and very accommodating drivers. I would be happy to meet you in Colton on your way to either of these places, for any ride length you would like. If you become addicted from your first time experience you could easily make day trips from Kingston.
Hope to hear from you and would be glad to give you my cell to contact me.


----------



## bradXism (May 10, 2011)

I should add that I can give you the routes or ride with you. I work from home and can take any time any day to go ride. Yeah its a really good life.


----------



## bradXism (May 10, 2011)

Second 'I should add' Not that it makes that much of a difference but I am Canadian too.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

I'll have to second Mohonk Mountain House. 

The place is top notch and absolutely beautiful, and there is excellent riding right out the door. In fact, I commonly ride 50-70 mile loops that include Mohonk mountain and good parts of the Catskills.


----------



## bike981 (Sep 14, 2010)

robdamanii said:


> I'll have to second Mohonk Mountain House.
> 
> The place is top notch and absolutely beautiful, and there is excellent riding right out the door. In fact, I commonly ride 50-70 mile loops that include Mohonk mountain and good parts of the Catskills.


Mohonk is nice, but since the OP implies that he is travelling without kids, I would strongly recommend against the Mohonk Mountain House. We stayed there last fall with our kids and it was great. However: (a) the rooms aren't all that nice and you can hear your neighbors easily; and (b) the place is overrun with families travelling with kids. Since we *were* a family travelling with kids, neither of these issues was a big deal.

But if what you want is a quiet getaway for you and your wife, I'd recommend elsewhere, especially given what the MMH costs (fortunately for us, my inlaws were paying...)


----------



## bradXism (May 10, 2011)

Mohonk is nice but def further than 4 hours from kingston. Another great place about 4 hours from Kingston would be Ithaca NY at the south end of Cayuga lake. Many riding route rural just outside of town and great places to stay and eat. The ride around the lake about 80 miles is unforgettable and there are numerous wineries to stop at. There are winery bike tours in the area that are on-line. I would recommend it over my previous writes for the wineries tours. Pretty fast from Kingston, Wellesley Island bridge of 401, US 81 to rt 13 off Cortland exit.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

bradXism said:


> Mohonk is nice but def further than 4 hours from kingston. Another great place about 4 hours from Kingston would be Ithaca NY at the south end of Cayuga lake. Many riding route rural just outside of town and great places to stay and eat. The ride around the lake about 80 miles is unforgettable and there are numerous wineries to stop at. There are winery bike tours in the area that are on-line. I would recommend it over my previous writes for the wineries tours. Pretty fast from Kingston, Wellesley Island bridge of 401, US 81 to rt 13 off Cortland exit.


Ithaca is nice (spent 4 years there and then 4 more in Seneca Falls), but there aren't really any "resorts" up there. If I remember correctly, there's a couple very nice hotels in Geneva, but I don't recall much in the way of resorts.


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

Hit up Lake Placid/Wilmington. Perfect time to do fall rides and hiking. There are some great hiking trails and you'll be able to check out all the touristy stuff. Lake Placid brewery is there too! I stay clear of Placid in the summer and winter but in between the seasons it's awesome. You might run into leafers though. There are a lot of condo/lodge/camping rental areas up that way too. Lots of B&B's as well. A number of nice towns in that area to explore.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Actually, East Burke VT is nice too. Mountain bike heaven, but road riding is pretty damn awesome around there too.

The Village Inn would be the perfect little B&B (I've stayed there about half a dozen times) or the Inn at Mountain View Farms if they're open that late (got married there, stayed there, awesome place.)


----------



## Chico2000 (Jul 7, 2011)

If you go to Lake Placid check out the Mirror Lake Inn. It is a beautiful place to stay. I highly recommend it. Very nice spa facility, restaurant is top-notch. There's great mountain biking trails and road biking.
And in October the foliage will still be good but maybe just past peak.

Edit: Just noticed you said "high end", YES! check out Mirror Lake Inn (Lake Placid,NY). You will not be disappointed. :thumbsup:


----------



## bradXism (May 10, 2011)

I lived in Montezuma for a bit but unless you are a serious birder or from Seneca Falls you will have no Idea where that is and there isn't even a motel or truck stop. 
You are right, Ithaca doesn't really have a resort but some decent B&Bs and this being more about romance with cycling second thats a real good call. I get overly enthused about the ride around the lake with a ferocious pig out at the Co-op. Ithaca is a beautiful place and the ride around the lake would be tough to match other than Seneca lake next to it. It would take a fairly serious rider to do it and even though I am a very seasoned rider I always end up hating my seat after about 5 hours and that isn't really a positive nor romantic anniversary memory. (On our tandem it would be more like a temporary hatred.) The wine tours would make it a good memorable anniversary but the shorter rides are not memorably great.
Finding a resort within 4 hours is harder and if 'spouse spoilage' is your goal. Placid has the Mirror Lake resort and Whiteface Lodge. There is a place in Saranac Lake also...Looked it up and its... "The Point Resort" it got really good reviews and some decent riding, compared to Toronto though it would be great. You could still stop here either or both ways get my personal (and Free) tour guiding and really have something, ride wise, to babble about. This would also leave more time for romantic smootches at the resort. Placid is minutes from Saranac and there is much to see and do there. Lake George will be at the outer end of 4 hours from Kingston and I really haven't ridden there other than thru it on route to Albany. 
Hope any of this helps. If you are interested in riding here, as I wrote before, I can give you my email or even cell# and would be happy to show you around or give you detailed maps. The down side is if you break down you may be a long ways from help other than a passing pickup truck. Usually the first one stops anyhow.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

bradXism said:


> I lived in Montezuma for a bit but unless you are a serious birder or from Seneca Falls you will have no Idea where that is and there isn't even a motel or truck stop.
> You are right, Ithaca doesn't really have a resort but some decent B&Bs and this being more about romance with cycling second thats a real good call. I get overly enthused about the ride around the lake with a ferocious pig out at the Co-op. Ithaca is a beautiful place and the ride around the lake would be tough to match other than Seneca lake next to it. It would take a fairly serious rider to do it and even though I am a very seasoned rider I always end up hating my seat after about 5 hours and that isn't really a positive nor romantic anniversary memory. (On our tandem it would be more like a temporary hatred.) The wine tours would make it a good memorable anniversary but the shorter rides are not memorably great.
> Finding a resort within 4 hours is harder and if 'spouse spoilage' is your goal. Placid has the Mirror Lake resort and Whiteface Lodge. There is a place in Saranac Lake also...Looked it up and its... "The Point Resort" it got really good reviews and some decent riding, compared to Toronto though it would be great. You could still stop here either or both ways get my personal (and Free) tour guiding and really have something, ride wise, to babble about. This would also leave more time for romantic smootches at the resort. Placid is minutes from Saranac and there is much to see and do there. Lake George will be at the outer end of 4 hours from Kingston and I really haven't ridden there other than thru it on route to Albany.
> Hope any of this helps. If you are interested in riding here, as I wrote before, I can give you my email or even cell# and would be happy to show you around or give you detailed maps. The down side is if you break down you may be a long ways from help other than a passing pickup truck. Usually the first one stops anyhow.


Crazy. I lived on Lower Lake Road (Seneca Falls) right on Cayuga lake for four years. 

Flat as anything up on that end. I much preferred riding around Canandaigua lake though. Loved heading out to Geneve Bikes too.


----------



## krisdrum (Oct 29, 2007)

robdamanii said:


> Ithaca is nice (spent 4 years there and then 4 more in Seneca Falls), but there aren't really any "resorts" up there. If I remember correctly, there's a couple very nice hotels in Geneva, but I don't recall much in the way of resorts.


I'd heartily recommend La Tourelle in Ithaca, NY. My now wife and I had a great time up there a few years back when I had a business trip to Syracuse and wanted to spend the weekend showing her around my college town (Ithaca College alum).

Bonus: John Thmoas Steakhouse is on the same property.

Ithaca and the Finger Lake region is gorges (gorgeous) and early October the weather should still be on the warmer side.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

krisdrum said:


> I'd heartily recommend La Tourelle in Ithaca, NY. My now wife and I had a great time up there a few years back when I had a business trip to Syracuse and wanted to spend the weekend showing her around my college town (Ithaca College alum).
> 
> Bonus: John Thmoas Steakhouse is on the same property.
> 
> Ithaca and the Finger Lake region is gorges (gorgeous) and early October the weather should still be on the warmer side.


La Tourelle/John Thomas were both quite good.

What year IC? The place has changed a LOT in the past 7 or so years...


----------



## bradXism (May 10, 2011)

robdamanii said:


> Crazy. I lived on Lower Lake Road (Seneca Falls) right on Cayuga lake for four years.
> 
> Flat as anything up on that end. I much preferred riding around Canandaigua lake though. Loved heading out to Geneve Bikes too.


Bought my(our) Cannondale Tandem at Geneva Bikes..


----------



## smartyiak (Sep 28, 2005)

*Jay Peak Vermont?*

Why not Jay? They have tons of B&Bs. Jay Peak has a brand new lodge, nice restaurants, and plenty of biking.

Note: I've never been there in the summer.

-Smarty


----------



## krisdrum (Oct 29, 2007)

robdamanii said:


> La Tourelle/John Thomas were both quite good.
> 
> What year IC? The place has changed a LOT in the past 7 or so years...


I was at IC '94-'98 for undergrad. When were you up there? I assume for college. Cornell or IC?

It has changed, but not that much from what I saw when I was up there about 4 years ago.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

IC '04 undergrad.

The campus has changed dramatically with all the new buildings in the last 4 years or so. New business building, admissions building and athletic complex. Really changed the landscape of the campus.


----------



## bradXism (May 10, 2011)

Jay sounds good. I Ski there alot and visit Newport friend in the summer. I know nothing about the resort other than what the condo's look like and it has a killer golf course. The roads around the mountain are steep but look like good riding. The main roads have some shoulder and the traffic is generally low.


----------



## bradXism (May 10, 2011)

krisdrum said:


> I was at IC '94-'98 for undergrad. When were you up there? I assume for college. Cornell or IC?
> 
> It has changed, but not that much from what I saw when I was up there about 4 years ago.


 For me its 'Down there'. My age is showing grad/undergrad were in Montreal, I was in Montezuma 84-87 at Auburn Memorial Hosp. I Actually lived by what is referred to as 'Free Bridge' where rt90 meets 5&20. I miss the peeping frogs and massive flocks of Geese.


----------



## bbelanger (Jan 15, 2011)

Thanks to everyone for their input. I've chosen the Mirror Lake Inn in Lake Placid. I'll be looking to plot a 40-50 and a 70-80 mile ride, so if anyone familiar with the area and could suggest some route(s), I'd appreciate it. Thanks again!


----------



## bradXism (May 10, 2011)

The Ironman route thru Keene and Jay is at both High Peaks Cyclery and Placid Planet.
Site for the Ironman map is:
http://ironmanlakeplacid.com/course/bike/

Both Placid Planet and High peaks would have other local ride maps you can email [email protected] or 
[email protected] (518)523-4128


----------



## Chico2000 (Jul 7, 2011)

bbelanger said:


> Thanks to everyone for their input. I've chosen the Mirror Lake Inn in Lake Placid. I'll be looking to plot a 40-50 and a 70-80 mile ride, so if anyone familiar with the area and could suggest some route(s), I'd appreciate it. Thanks again!


Good choice. The main dining room is very good. They also have a small pub style eatery down on the lake (just across the road) that is a nice spot for lunch and/or a beer.

I always hit the Noonmark Diner in Keene for breakfast or lunch and some pie.

I haven't done much road riding there but if you're looking for hills you won't have to look very far.
Have fun.


----------



## bradXism (May 10, 2011)

Def make the trip to Noonmark, if for nothing else, the pies.


----------



## ejabbale (May 28, 2011)

I currently live in Saratoga Springs, NY (about 25 min south of Lake George) but grew up in Lake George. There is also some amazing riding in Saratoga and there is no shortage of high end places to stay and restaurants. I actually love the Lake Placid suggestion and the Mirror Lake in is fantastic. I am not sure what weekend in October you are planning but there is an organized century (or metric century or 25 miles) ride on Saturday October 1 in Lake George which is called the Peak Season Century...the views are amazing! You can google the ride or find it on Active.com. Good luck and congratlations


----------



## Chico2000 (Jul 7, 2011)

ejabbale said:


> but there is an organized century (or metric century or 25 miles) ride on Saturday October 1 in Lake George which is called the Peak Season Century...the views are amazing! You can google the ride or find it on Active.com. Good luck and congratlations


Thanks for the info on this ride. I live near Albany and have been thinking about doing my first century soon. Although, maybe I should do the 60 b/c when I was riding up in Lake George a few months ago I was getting killed on some of those climbs (Diamond Point, Truesdale,Flatrock Rd). My 42x23 was not cutting it. I've since gone to a 39T on the front and might soon add some teeth on the back.

On the website it says "post ride party" food and beverages. Do you happen to know if they have a beer truck or anything like that? I'm highly motivated by beer.


----------

